# Anybody have experience with Kennel von Weise?



## AnthonyBrown (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience or input regarding Kennel von Weise otherwise known as Best Black German Shepherds?

Welcome to Kennel von Wiese (Kennel of the Meadows) - Best Black German Shepherds

Sent the breeder an email but have yet to hear back/


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice looking dogs....

If you have spent a few hours on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and that breeder checks out, then well done.

Generally the better smaller breeders are very busy and only have a few litters a year. So best to have more than one on your top list to get a better chance of ending up with a great puppy in whatever your time frame may be.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Wow, another $750 on top of the $3-3500 for a pup to get an "extension" to include a 2 year guarantee for hips?? $4500 for pick of the litter? Yowsa.

Lots of other good breeders out there with GSDs with "6 generations of A1 hips" that will have a black pup. Might want to keep looking...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ha, I was just looking on fb and in my news feed saw this post.....selling pups at 5 weeks, because they weaned at 4???

How much are they? 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/6833605254/
Steve Riley 2K and I am in Ecuador and have a very small satellite kennel, Kennel von Wiese Sud. The mother kennel, Kennel von Wiese, is in NC. They have a page here. Personally, I believe they have the best line of Solid Blacks in the world. Here is Nolan, the sire : Male - Nolan - Best Black German Shepherds

Steve Riley Yes, thank you. But 4 weeks of nursing was enough ! Any idea how sharp their baby claws and needle teeth get ?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

They breed for color above all else and don't appear work their own dogs. They don't seem to put any thought into the pedigrees behind their pairings- just that both dogs have an IPO3. For that price, you can do way better (actually, those prices are exorbitant.... you can do way better for way less). If you have your heart set on a black pup, it's very common for them to pop up in WL litters. I would keep looking. Their website gives me the willies- just a marketing ploy and a bad one. Paying extra for an "extended" guarantee is shady as heck. Breeders who breed for coloring foremost are an automatic "red flag" to me. 

I would pass.


----------



## blj2975 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a 2 yr. old male and a pup on the way from kennel von Weise. If you're looking for an all black GSD I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've deleted a couple of posts that were attacking and bashing. However, as a buyer, people should make due dilligence and research the breeder and kennel. Nowadays with the internet, that is not difficult. 
I for one put as much importance into the integrity and honesty of the breeder of the dogs as I do into the quality of the dogs.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, you need to go out and visit breeders.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (May 26, 2017)

Their website gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I write this post having never having been there, so some thoughts are based on personal preference and other on knowledge. 
Marketing:I don't like this particular marketing on extra money for extended guarantee on health issues.(personal like/dislike)
Prices: I think they are way overpriced for a puppy personally, BUT they are no more higher priced than many Black and Red pups sold, and in my opinion far superior quality.
Genetics: At this point in their breeding program they have superior stock genetically. Very high quality! Doing a 2-3 breeding requires using a nearly faultless dog as central dog. Pascha v Saltzablick falls into that category. Excellent conformation and working ability. Unkas/Nolan are of very high quality all the way around.
In doing close linebreeding for now, I have no problem because of the quality of the dog linebred on, but in the future I would like to see genetics brought in from Czech lines, DDR lines ( though they do have some on dams sides), and maybe some Scandinavian lines to maintain genetic diversity.
Just some thoughts.....


----------

